# King's Hall - Southall - October 2017



## zombizza (Oct 16, 2017)

The King’s Hall was built in 1916 and was designed by architect Sir Alfred Gelder of Hull. The King’s Hall building has a 3-storey red brick and stone facade. It was operated by the Uxbridge and Southall Wesleyan Mission and it was soon screening religious films.

By 1926, it was operating as a 1500 seat single screen cinema, still managed by the Methodist church.

The King’s Hall Cinema was closed in 1937. It then reverted back to a Methodist Church use as the King’s Hall Methodist Church. They vacated the building in January 2013.

_This was a place that had me foaming at the mouth for months. I tried several times already and so felt 'that relief' when we finally got in. Thank's Mr G for the company. This place did not disappoint.

I think I may be retiring from this hobby now as I managed to bash up my knee again, and am on crutches once more. I'm too old for this I think.

This has been done many times, so rather than posting the usual angles, I have gone for views not posted here, including the fantastic space between the dome and the outer roof. The stairs going up over the top of the dome looked interesting but I felt this was 1 risk too far._























































































​


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2017)

Lovely photos, I hope your knee heals fast.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Oct 16, 2017)

what an ace set of snaps! thanks for sharing. LOVE the creepy up-stairs shot!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 16, 2017)

I wish I could just pop down here tomorrow, what a place.


----------



## Gromr (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for the company on this one, an awesome place. Shame you bust your knee up, hope you recover quickly! That was a bigger drop than it looked. Our exit was wasn't very subtle to say the least...

That roof space was quite cool, not something I've seen photographed before.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah thats proper good Gromr would love a look in here.
Were the residents still living there?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 16, 2017)

That's nice to see some different angles from here, sorry to hear about the knee!


----------



## smiler (Oct 16, 2017)

You really did go the extra mile, Don't give up, not that you'll be able to anyways, do what I've done, get a new knee, had mine about ten weeks, it was a bastard for the first few, but after that progress was rapid, I'm now getting out and about again, still on a stick and rough ground can be a bit of a bugger, but it's great to nose about even if I'm sticking to strictly legal sites.
I enjoyed your pics, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 17, 2017)

Beautifully captured!!


----------



## zombizza (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks all.
Thanks smiler. God I hope I don't need a knee replacement yet! It's the third time I have twisted it up though, so it isn't happy! Yes, I worry I will keep on doing this despite it being illogical.


----------



## radiostar78 (Oct 23, 2017)

Brill photos


----------



## Naomi (Feb 20, 2018)

Love this, thanks for sharing


----------

